# I'm trying to host my domains



## GenosTechServices (Mar 5, 2013)

First of all I just got FreeBSD for the first time yesterday, so I'm really GREEN and don't know too much as of yes.

I was trying to do this so that I can host my domains....
http://i1179.photobucket.com/albums/x389/Geno_Pickerign/yeahz_zpsb71f5111.png


And when I tried doing the /etc command it said that my Permission was denied, even though I was logged in as root. How can I change the permissions on /etc so that I will be able to access it from root. I'm trying to host my own domains, am I even going about this the right way?

(You'll see the /etc permissions listed below.. I have no idea what it means.. :/)

http://s1179.beta.photobucket.com/user/Geno_Pickerign/media/sadface_zpsa84cbb0a.png.html


----------



## SirDice (Mar 5, 2013)

You're not supposed to execute the file, you're supposed to edit it.

`# ee /etc/resolv.conf`

Handbook: Chapter 4 UNIX Basics


----------



## GenosTechServices (Mar 5, 2013)

*Thanks*

There is a lot I still need to learn, but I'm very new to Unix, and stressing under deadlines.. is there a place I can find step by step directions for hosting a domains of FreeBSD.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 5, 2013)

That depends on what you mean with "hosting a domain". Is it just a DNS domain or is it more like a web hosting? For both you can find lots of information on the internet. Both are very much possible of course but they do require some knowledge and a bit of tinkering.


----------



## GenosTechServices (Mar 5, 2013)

Well I have a small website I'm working on for a business. Well I bought two domains off GoDaddy and forwarded them to Wordpress, and I'm trying to use Unix to host domains. However, I'm not sure where I would go from here. This is where I'm at so far, am I on the right track?

I think this is where I need to be. http://i1179.photobucket.com/albums/x389/Geno_Pickerign/classssssssss_zps42f6a1f4.png


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 5, 2013)

Your /etc/resolv.conf only serves to enable the server to find DNS information for other domains. It has zero to do with hosting.

You do not host a website using /etc/resolv.conf. If you need to host a domain, you use a nameserver (e.g. BIND/named, Unbound), and if you need to host a website, you use a webserver (like Apache, lighttpd, nginx). 

That's a very steep learning curve, however it's documented in numerous places, not only for FreeBSD. In fact, none of your question is FreeBSD-specific, and I don't believe it is the task of these forums and its members to educate you at break-neck speed from the ground up, so to speak. I suggest you start reading and tinkering. If you need help, ask very specific questions and show what you've done so far.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Mar 5, 2013)

Having your domain hosted with a professional DNS host (such as GoDaddy, but there are many, many others) seems the best solution here. This is usually very cheap (in the order of 10-30 USD/year) and certainly the easier/fastest route.
For just a few domains, the advantages of doing this yourself are slim to nonexistant.



> If you need to host a domain, you use a nameserver (e.g. BIND/named, Unbound)



Don't want to nitpick, but Unbound is not a zone server, only a DNS resolver. nsd is the zoneserver from NLNet labs (seperate program/package).


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 5, 2013)

Yes, that's correct. I use Unbound to serve some local overrules to public DNS information, so I've grown to view it as an authoritative nameserver in one way or another.


----------

